# mysterious russian DcD worship band called neutral wood



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a demo of 3 song made by a mysterious band called *neutral wood *i can find any info on the web, but the 3 track are awesome , does someone know more about this than me or speak russian and can located this obscure darkwave folk band from greater russia all does they sing in English.

The atmosphere is delightful, only 3 track available, year ago i still have the e.p, like i said these guys sound like dead can dance but more folky maybe, perhaps they change there name over the year.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know about them but I love DCD. I'll certainly be on the lookout for them.


----------

